# TiVo mini w Verizon fios actiontec router



## motech (Jun 9, 2011)

We've been having issues getting minis working on this network. 
They see the premier 4's fine but can't connect to them. During setup when they show potential tuners they are shown with red do not enters on them. 

We tried moca and gigabit Ethernet. No luck. 

This is the response we got from tivo. 
"The modem/router you have been provided by Verizon, the Actiontec M1424WR, does not work with Bonjour services with its default settings. Bonjour services are required for network discovery between TiVos. Please contact Verizon and/or Actiontec for additional assistance troubleshooting the modem/router. We apologize for the inconvenience."

We also tried an AirPort Extreme with double Nat. That should have taken care of the bonjour issue but did not. 

When setting up the minis we initially had them on a tivo account with 13 total devices (shared with clients summer home in New Jersey which is xfinity comcast). 

The first tech said it was a device count issue and max for streaming per account is 10 so we moved our 5 fios boxes to a new account. 

The tivo minis mention xfinity during setup which we think might be an issue. 
I noticed another thread mentioning xfinity issues and that after 30 days tivo finally realized that was the issue and resolved it. 

I hope we get resolved as well but I'm hoping for the next day or two. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I know in the past there were some Bonjour issues with the Verizon routers. I believe one fix was to change wireless from b/g to G only.

Also found this  link.

I know in the newer routers this page was hidden for a bit, but a direct link would work. They latest update revealed the page though.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

The problem may still be the Actiontec M1424WR. 
I am assuming when trying the Airport Extreme, you connected it to the Actiontec M1424WR. It still being in the chain could still be the issue. 

I am not familiar with the M1424WR enough to be of great help, sorry. However, the message you received is quite specific. Have you contacted Verizon? Maybe there is a way to enable Bonjour on the device. The message states "with default settings." 
This may be a case where TiVo support may be helpful as well.

You mention, "a tech said...". Was that a TiVo Representative, Verizon, or Xfinity?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Actiontec M1424WR and FiOS here with MoCA enabled, 
I have no such issues with my mini, it connects to my Premiere over MoCA or ethernet just fine.


----------



## motech (Jun 9, 2011)

Supasta - that actiontec message was sent from a tivo support rep. Not from the tivo box itself. 

Dianebrat so happy to hear that. I knew it couldn't be the issue. 
I'm leaning towards the xfinity issue.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I am doing nothing special at all, the Actiontec is running pretty much stock with one exception, I do not use it for wireless since it's b/g so I have that turned off and a Linksys dual-band N router is running as an access point (it does no actual routing or DHCP, etc)


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> I am doing nothing special at all, the Actiontec is running pretty much stock with one exception, I do not use it for wireless since it's b/g so I have that turned off and a Linksys dual-band N router is running as an access point (it does no actual routing or DHCP, etc)


As I indicated above this could very well be the reason he is having problems. People have reported issues with the Wireless and bonjour when set to b/g rather than just b or g.

There have also been reports of issues with the IGYP setting which Verizon at one point hid the page from settings so direct link was the only way to change the settings.

If you google M1424WR bonjour issues you will finds a bunch of people reporting issues. The fix that works seems to vary by setup.


----------



## motech (Jun 9, 2011)

What does wireless have anything to do with my hard wired network?
Anyway like I said tivo believes it is the xfinity issue.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

motech said:


> What does wireless have anything to do with my hard wired network?
> Anyway like I said tivo believes it is the xfinity issue.


No idea. I also had no problems with Actiontec and Bonjour. I also had wireless off and used another router for an access point since it was in a better more central position to provide a wireless signal.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The fact that your Minis see your Premieres tells me that Bonjour discovery indeed *is* working. I think more likely it's an account related issue on TiVo's end as todd_j_derr discovered the hard way after being unable to get multiple Minis to marry to a host:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9624852#post9624852


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm on fios and have no issues. I'm using their M1424WR with wifi from an AirPort Extreme. My XL4 and my mini are networked using Ethernet. I did have issues getting my mini to work while connected to my gigabit switch, so I just connected it to the AirPort Extreme.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

Try something - on a hunch:

Power off all of your TiVos and Minis. Reboot your router. The start up JUST THE HOST PREMIERE.

Once that is done, then power up the rest of your TiVo devices.

A friend of mine had an issue like this with an MI-424 he was using as a MoCA bridge. The TiVo equipment was not setting the Premiere as the "MoCA Host" but rather the Mini as the host (an embedded router option somewhere in the firmware), and once he rebooted everything in order, its been fine since.


----------

